# Superlux HD-668B oder HD-681 Evo?



## BoedeFrage (11. August 2013)

Hi Leute.

Stehe gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung der im Titel genannten Kopfhörer und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Beide sind in der gleichen Preisklasse. Kenne mich mit den technischen Daten leider zu wenig aus um sagen zu können welcher besser ist.
Welcher bietet besseren Sound, Bässe usw.?
Hat vielleicht jemand von euch persönliche Erfahrungen mit beiden Kopfhörern? Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## DP455 (11. August 2013)

--> Superlux HD 668B and HD 681 Headphones | InnerFidelity


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. August 2013)

Vor der Entschedung stand ich auch. 
Hab mir dann ein paar Berichte dazu durchgelesen und der HD668B soll wohl minimal besser klingen. Dafür kostet er auch einen 10er mehr.
Rein von der Preis/Leistung beim Klang ist der HD681 also etwas besser.

Dafür hat der HD668B ein abnehmbares und in 2 Teile zerlegbares Kabel, was ich superpraktisch finde. 
Du kannst also:
- gar kein Kabel
- 1m Kabel
- 3m Kabel
- 4m Kabel 
haben. 

Die komischen Kopfpolster des HD668 haben mich anfangs gestört, inzwischen hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und find sie gelungen.

Der 681 Evo sollte etwas mehr Bässe haben.
(B steht für balance, dann gibt es noch eine version mit F, diese hat wenig bass und die ohne alles am Meisten, über den Evo bin ich nicht ganz im Bilde, sollte eine überarbeitete Version des normalen 681 sein)

Mir waren die 10 Euro mehr oder weniger dann auch egal und ich hab gleich den HD668B genommen.


----------



## BoedeFrage (11. August 2013)

Leute bitte nochmal genau lesen. Ich spreche von dem HD-681 Evo. Der ist ganz anders als der normale HD-681.

Hier die Links zu beiden:

Superlux HD-668 B - Thomann sterreich

Superlux HD-681 Evo BK - Thomann sterreich

Da ist nur 1 Euro Preisunterschied.

@john201050 Würdest du mir jetzt also den 668B empfehlen oder doch den 681 Evo? Konnte das irgendwie nicht ganz herauslesen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. August 2013)

Das weiß ich selbst nicht so.
Ich würde sagen, ob HD-668 oder HD-681 muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Der eine hat den Preisvorteil, der ander ist ein kleines bisschen besser. Ob einem das den Aufpreis wert ist, muss man selbst entscheiden.

*Aber *ich sehe grad, der HD-681 Evo ist doch nicht so ähnlich dem HD-681, wie ich zuerst dachte. 
Von dem her kann ich dir da gar nicht helfen.


----------



## BoedeFrage (12. August 2013)

Kann mir denn wirklich niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## DP455 (12. August 2013)

Frag doch einfach mal bei den netten, hilfsbereiten und kompetenten Mitarbeitern von Thomann nach. Die haben beide Kopfhörer im Angebot. Vielleicht helfen dir die Kundenbewertungen auch weiter. Und wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, dann kannst du die dort auch ohne weiteres bestellen, testen und den, der dir nicht gefällt mit der 30 Tage Money Back Garantie: 30 Tage Money Back Garantie zurückschicken. 'Habe ich dort auch schon mehrmals gemacht, wenn ich mir nicht sicher war...


----------



## BoedeFrage (13. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Frag doch einfach mal bei den netten, hilfsbereiten und kompetenten Mitarbeitern von Thomann nach. Die haben beide Kopfhörer im Angebot. Vielleicht helfen dir die Kundenbewertungen auch weiter. Und wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, dann kannst du die dort auch ohne weiteres bestellen, testen und den, der dir nicht gefällt mit der 30 Tage Money Back Garantie: 30 Tage Money Back Garantie zurückschicken. 'Habe ich dort auch schon mehrmals gemacht, wenn ich mir nicht sicher war...


 
Den netten, hilfsbereiten und kompetenten Mitarbeitern von Thomann habe ich bereits vor 2 Tagen eine E-Mail geschrieben und bislang keine Antwort bekommen. Die Kundenbewertungen sind eher verwirrend als weiterhelfend, da jeder was anderes sagt.

Wegen der 30 Tage Money Back Garantie. Wie läuft das dann mit den Versandkosten? Wohne in Österreich und muss 7,50 Euro versandtkosten zahlen (was ich verdammt viel finde). "Außerdem steht das hier dabei: Ab 40,00 € Warenwert ist die Rücksendung innerhalb von Deutschland sogar kostenfrei!" Also auch nur innerhalb von Deutschland. Würde sich also für mich nicht lohnen.

Hat denn niemand beide Kopfhörer bereits getestet und kann aus persönlicher Erfahrung eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen?


----------



## DP455 (13. August 2013)

BoedeFrage schrieb:


> Den netten, hilfsbereiten und kompetenten Mitarbeitern von Thomann habe ich bereits vor 2 Tagen eine E-Mail geschrieben und bislang keine Antwort bekommen....


An homekeys@thomann.de ? Ansonsten, was eine mögliche VK-Erstattung für einen Versand aus Österreich angeht, da bin ich überfragt. 'Hätte ja auch sein können, dass du aus Deutschland kommst. 'Ist ja nicht so abwegig der Gedanke...


----------



## BoedeFrage (13. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> An homekeys@thomann.de ? Ansonsten, was eine mögliche VK-Erstattung für einen Versand aus Österreich angeht, da bin ich überfragt. 'Hätte ja auch sein können, dass du aus Deutschland kommst. 'Ist ja nicht so abwegig der Gedanke...


 
Ja, an genau diese E-Mail Adresse. Stimmt. Dass ich aus Österreich komme hätte ich früher dazusagen können.  Bin da aber leider auch überfragt wie das mit dem Money Back in Österreich aussieht. Weil wenn ich auf den eh schon teuren Versandkosten sitzen bleibe lohnt sich das auch nicht.


----------



## DP455 (13. August 2013)

Wenn es dich nicht zu viel kostet, würde ich vielleicht auch mal da anrufen. Dann erreichst du wenigstens jemanden...


----------



## BoedeFrage (13. August 2013)

Also laut meinen Recherchen soll der 681 Evo besser sein, jedoch hab ich gerade gesehen, dass darauf fast einen Monat Lieferzeit ist...


----------

